
Stichting OKG - kkhoeren
http://www.ondersteuningkleinegeloofsgemeenschappen.nl/
======
the-dude
user-id is foul language in dutch, flagged.

------
CarolineW
ondersteuningkleinegeloofsgemeenschappen -> "Support small faith communities"

Flagged.

